

The most awkward 404 not found page on the internet - stuti90
http://visitsteve.com/404.html

======
bitslayer
It would be great if after it is done, the video could be replaced with a
still image of the same scene, so that it is not clear if the video is
actually over or not. You could stay there for hours waiting to see if
something cool is going to happen.

------
russell
I bet you never spent 5 minutes watching a 404 page. Well I have now. I am
probably going to get even by passing it on, like a chain letter. You know,
bad karma if you don watch it and pass it on.

------
aorshan
I can't believe that I just spent 5 minutes watching that. Yet I couldn't turn
it off.

~~~
gbeeson
And now I cannot un-see it either. Five minutes. Train Wreck principle?

------
cmsj
Epic hipster beard :o

